# Safe to keep fish?



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Going to Bob Sykes but wanted to make sure it's safe to keep the fish. I keep hearing red tide is here. The website for website for it doesn't seem to be working


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

Accidentally posted twice


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Just drop it off at my house and I'll sample it for you


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

stevenattsu said:


> Just drop it off at my house and I'll sample it for you


If I have another trip like my last that can be an option. I started giving away my catches after keeping 3 trout some croaker a giant sail cat. The shrimp have been thick at the dog beach in the morning if anyone needed some live bait


----------

